# "Faun" Natural Slingshot In Olive Wood



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!

I present my latest natural slingshot, carved in olive wood and finished with a simple bath of linseed oil.

My photographic expedition took me into a quite charming location of the central forest park of Lisbon, hence the name attributed to this shooter, the "Faun", the ancient Roman and Greek divinity of enchanted woods!

This one is to be sent to a forum member, as part of a trade. I hope he likes it!!!

It was tested with a TBG bandset and a SuperSure pouch, with good results. The ammo was the customary 16mm glass marbles!

Thank you all for watching!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... wonderful symmetric fork !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Q !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

After been dominated by board cuts and other materials, naturals are making their deserved strong comeback Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Wow.... wonderful symmetric fork !


Thanks for the comment, E-Shot!!

It wasn't so symmetrical at the beginning, but I gave it a twist! 

Hope everything's fine!!

Cheers ...Q



treefork said:


> Nice one Q !


Many thanks, sir!!!

I'm glad you've enjoyed it!!

Cheers ...Q



Dr J said:


> After been dominated by board cuts and other materials, naturals are making their deserved strong comeback Well done, thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the feedback, Dr J!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful fork Q-man, another beauty. Your trade partner is sure to be thrilled.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

So simple, so nice


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, if he doesn't like that, he doesn't like chicken on Sunday !


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That is a very slick Fork. Even the band attachments look great on it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Clean and classic. That's a good slingshot. Nice work, sir.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow QMAN, never do you cease to produce exquisite works. Lucky soul to get this gem, a solid pocket olive


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Clean and sleek!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is one fine looking shooter, I love that olive wood, you make this look way to easy master Q!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Q&#8230;&#8230;..beautiful as always&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I think your trade partner is not only fortunate to be receiving such a charming little olive wood frame, but will be over the moon. I'm totally captivated by those divinely shaped bell-bottom forks.

Superb, Mr Q*! *I know I'm enchanted already, and I didn't even get to play in the magical forest. *ツ*

*







*


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Those tips are so cute


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,

Really nice work. I'm currently working on few naturals also.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice!

Love the symmetrical shape!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks unreal, so symmetrical and beautiful *_* Great job!


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is the ultimate in natural slingshots. Olive wood, too! Well done doesn't even begin to describe your work on this one, Q-Man! How about *spectacularly *well done? * :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful. Olive wood is very nice. This slingshot reminds me of Shrek. The fork tips look like his ears


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Wonderful fork Q-man, another beauty. Your trade partner is sure to be thrilled.


Oh, my friend QIMN!!!! Thank you so much!!

Hope everything's fine!!!

Cheers ...Q



Arnisador78 said:


> So simple, so nice


Many thanks for the feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



devils son in law said:


> Wow, if he doesn't like that, he doesn't like chicken on Sunday !


LOL!!! I hope he does!!

Thank you so much for the comment!!

Cheers ...Q



honorary pie said:


> That is a very slick Fork. Even the band attachments look great on it.


Thank you so much for such a nice feedback!!!

Cheers ...Q



TSM said:


> Clean and classic. That's a good slingshot. Nice work, sir.


Well, my goal on this one was minimalism. I think I've achieved a very functional slingshot though.

Many thanks for your nice comment, sir!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Wow QMAN, never do you cease to produce exquisite works. Lucky soul to get this gem, a solid pocket olive


Greetings JigMaster 2015!!!! 

Many thanks for dropping by!! I'm so glad you've liked it!!! This piece is a sturdy one 

Hope everything's fine there, my friend!!!

Best regards ...Q



Teach said:


> Clean and sleek!


Many thanks, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



ChapmanHands said:


> That is one fine looking shooter, I love that olive wood, you make this look way to easy master Q!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

I wish I could be a better craftsman, but one is always learning!!

Cheers ....Q



LBH2 said:


> Q&#8230;&#8230;..beautiful as always&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Now it's time to work on a new one!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Poiema said:


> I think your trade partner is not only fortunate to be receiving such a charming little olive wood frame, but will be over the moon. I'm totally captivated by those divinely shaped bell-bottom forks.
> 
> Superb, Mr Q*! *I know I'm enchanted already, and I didn't even get to play in the magical forest. *ツ*
> 
> ...


THANK YOU so much for such a literary review!!! Always great to read your feedback!!

I'm so glad you've liked it!!

By the way, the fork tips and handle do resemble a bit to bell-bottom trousers!! Funny!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Sharker said:


> Those tips are so cute


Thank you so much, Sharker!!

The idea behind those fork tips was to accommodate wide bandsets, whilst being a very pocketable shooter.

Cheers ...Q



Alex'Under said:


> Hello,
> 
> Really nice work. I'm currently working on few naturals also.


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Please do show us your works!! 

Cheers ....Q



carboncopy said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Love the symmetrical shape!


Many thanks, Carboncopy!!

Some hours of whittling to achieve some symmetry. It's always a discovery!!!

Cheers ...Q



DukaThe said:


> This looks unreal, so symmetrical and beautiful *_* Great job!


Oh sir...

Unreal is your overwhelming reply!!!! THANK YOU so much!! You're most kind!

Cheers ...Q



Prototype.x said:


> Amazing.


Many thanks, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> That is the ultimate in natural slingshots. Olive wood, too! Well done doesn't even begin to describe your work on this one, Q-Man! How about *spectacularly *well done? * :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


My friend DH!!!

It were masters like you who taught me everything!!!

If my slingshots are getting better, it's due to your influence and of many other craftsmen in this forum!!

THANK YOU so much. You'll ALWAYS be one of the aces in the "Natural's" deck!!

Best regards, sir!!!! We'll be talking 

Q



Can-Opener said:


> Very beautiful. Olive wood is very nice. This slingshot reminds me of Shrek. The fork tips look like his ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! From bell-bottom trousers to Shrek's ears!!!

And in the beggining, I was thinking of naming it the "French Horn" too!!! LOL!!!! 

Anyway, I'm so glad you've liked it!!! Many thanks, my friend!!!

Hope everything's fine, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How do you take such a simple shape and make it so elegant?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Toda una garantía tu concepción resortera amigo mio, así también tu calidad de manufactura y acabados. o como quien dice en México mi amigo... "Pura Chingonería"

Un abrazo fuerte amigo Alcornoque


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Laughing&#8230; Actually bell bottom wasn't the word I had typed. My word somehow got replaced when I wasn't looking. I WAS going for a *floral forest theme*, but fortunately bell bottom works just as well. Laughing&#8230; Once again&#8230; spelchek kant spel*!*

But I think I like Can-Opener's imagination best. Shrek eras are pretty kute.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree with beanflip: simple and elegant.. you are a true wizard!

jazz


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Simply elegant Is right. I like this marble shooter very much Q. The new owner should be pleased for sure.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> How do you take such a simple shape and make it so elegant?


Oh sir!!! MANY THANKS for your praise!

I'm so glad you've liked it!! It took me a lot of knife carving to "straighten up" these lines!!

Well, I guess it is always a pleasure to me!!

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Toda una garantía tu concepción resortera amigo mio, así también tu calidad de manufactura y acabados. o como quien dice en México mi amigo... "Pura Chingonería"
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte amigo Alcornoque


Muchas gracias, amigo y Maestro!!!

Y gracias tanbién por tu trademark "Pura Chingonería" para mi resortera!!! 

Un abrazo ...Q



Poiema said:


> Laughing&#8230; Actually bell bottom wasn't the word I had typed. My word somehow got replaced when I wasn't looking. I WAS going for a *floral forest theme*, but fortunately bell bottom works just as well. Laughing&#8230; Once again&#8230; spelchek kant spel*!*
> 
> But I think I like Can-Opener's imagination best. Shrek eras are pretty kute.


LOL!!!!  Well, I really don't mind "bell-bottom"!! I'm a huge fan of the 70's, actually 

Best regards, Poiema!!!

Q



jazz said:


> I agree with beanflip: simple and elegant.. you are a true wizard!
> 
> jazz


Oh sir ...You're too much!!!

MANY THANKS for such a nice reply!!!! Hope everything's fine (How's your sight issue, sir??)

Cheers ...Q



SmilingFury said:


> Simply elegant Is right. I like this marble shooter very much Q. The new owner should be pleased for sure.


So many thanks, SmilingFury!!!!

I hope he likes it too 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

How could I miss this beauty? Olive is such a nice wood!

You are a master, my friend. There is no doubt at all! Your style is really inspiring!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flicks said:


> How could I miss this beauty? Olive is such a nice wood!
> 
> You are a master, my friend. There is no doubt at all! Your style is really inspiring!


Oh my friend!!!

You're really too much!!! THANK YOU so much for your always great feedback!!!

I may be inspiring, but I take inspiration on you guys on every slingshot I create!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

The short of slingshot I love the shoot, great shape and style, brilliant job

-HP Slingshots


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Dude! that is amazing! You are a master of turning a forked branch into an elegant piece of art! I love it!

Thanks for sharing your craftsmanship with us!

Whoever gets that will be ecstatic!

Peter


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

HP Slingshots said:


> The short of slingshot I love the shoot, great shape and style, brilliant job
> 
> -HP Slingshots


Thank you so much for your nice reply!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



E.G. said:


> Very nice!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



PeterW said:


> Dude! that is amazing! You are a master of turning a forked branch into an elegant piece of art! I love it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your craftsmanship with us!
> 
> ...


Oh, my friend...Your feedback is too much!! Thank you, sir!! :wave:

Best regards!!

Q


----------

